# Full face helmets for the kids



## hobiesmith (Mar 1, 2008)

Well i been saying it for years and it happened to me. I always see kids in xc helmets and i think they should wear full face. So my second one comes along and i didnt have a full face yet. I just had a brain bucket. Well long story short he rode into the fence just the right way and smashed his front gums. Blood went everywhere. His helmet didnt help his face. He wasnt even going fast. Now his teeth are infected and hes going to have to have them pulled put. I wish there was a nice breathable xc full face helmets for kids like giro makes for adults. All i have found is the razor youth helmet and i now have two of them plus my original youth heavy bmx helmet that my oldest has been wearing since he was on a balance bike. But he hates wearing it. He doesnt mind the razor. Anyways just wanted to give you parents a heads up. Freak accidents can happen. Good luck!


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Ugh, sorry about your kid man. That sounds horrible...yanking all the front teeth!?
Bell Super 2R/3R size small is a great, light, breathable kids helmet (we have these). I see kids wearing them all the time. Super light, you can even take off the face plate, very breathable, Mips, etc. A quick search on here and you'll see a lot of mentions. I think the Fox Proframe is probably the best at the moment, though I don't have much personal experience with those. The key is light weight and breathable. Both the Super 2R and Proframe fit the bill. I got the 2R on closeout for 90$.

Totally agree on needing the FF. Half of the time, its been with stupid stuff like two kids bumping into each other going -10 mph and someone dives their face into the others handlebars. Nice save.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

That's terrible.  I hope he heals quickly and without addiotional complications. 

Ours was 10 when we put him in a Bell Super 2R. Any younger and there are not a lot of choices for lightweight full face helmets. More DH oriented stuff or moto.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

JCWages said:


> That's terrible.  I hope he heals quickly and without addiotional complications.
> 
> Ours was 10 when we put him in a Bell Super 2R. Any younger and there are not a lot of choices for lightweight full face helmets. More DH oriented stuff or moto.


My guy was about 4.5yro when we put him in Super 2R. Worked/s great. There are several options that are light and then a bunch of options that are heavy Motocross style. All work for the little guys (aside from weight/breathability). If you go to a little kid BMX race they are everywhere. No need to wait.

Read this post: lots of options here and good info!
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/full-face-helmets-1028711.html


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I think we're all going to make the transition to Super 3r's. We ride some chunky xc and have had our shared of crashes, especially as our skills have advanced. We made the move to full face helmets for kayaking a few years ago, and it just makes sense for mountain biking. We just picked up a super 3r in Medium for my Wife, fits her great, also fits my 10 year old well...I bet the small gets really small and should work well for most kids. It also seems to be very well ventilated, and I really like the idea of my kid running a chinbar - especially when at the pump/jump track. We have a full face BMX helmet for him, but that thing is just massive and really can't be worn for long, especially during sustained outputs. Brain damage would come from over heating way before it saved his skull from an impact.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

That's awful! So sorry man! 

I have 2 Super 3r size S under my desk for Christmas. They're not perfect, I wish they had better ventilation. But they're really well made/engineered. When you look at the whole market for FF helmets, then do the math on buying 2 helmets, the Super 3r starts looking a whole lot more attractive due to quality and weight. Good luck!


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

The Bell super 2R/3R in size small was way to small for my 6 year old. From age 6 he has worn the Bell Super in size M for cross country riding but wears a more traditional full face for gravity riding and BMX racing. The Met Parachute in size small also fitted him at 6.
After a get off 2 weeks ago he chose a Fox Proframe to replace the Bell Super. It is a great helmet but much larger in volume than the Bell Super or the Met Parachute. He has the size small (he is now 8) and has to have the thickest pads in it and it is still a bit big - the cheek pads sit a little low (acceptable but not optimal in my mind). The Proframe is about the same weight as the Bell and Met but has a much larger shell - more like a traditional downhill size shell.

Here is the result of 8 year old meeting a rock wearing his Bell Super. Much cheaper than dentist bills.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ugh man. Dad to dad, that makes ME hurt. Hope he gets well soon brother. Add me to the pile of dads with kids rocking a Super 2/Super 3. We had been riding with some kind of big box store POS, and "Si" rode off into a freakin' concrete culvert one day because he wasn't paying attention. Smashed face, gums, etc. No dental work fortunately. A few days later I found a Super 2R on closeout and it wasn't hard to sell him on it. He loves that thing. He's 8 now and has been wearing the size small now for about a year and a half. Lots of adjustment room in that thing, and I expect he'll be able to wear it for another year or two atleast and he's a big kid.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Definitely in the club! It has saved his chin and teeth a few times already. He wasn't wearing the chinbar for this photo opp though.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

JCWages said:


> Definitely in the club! It has saved his chin and teeth a few times already. He wasn't wearing the chinbar for this photo opp though.
> View attachment 1167886


Sweet pic. Is that a Maxwell 24? How is the rear shock working for small bump sensitivity? How is the Snyper fork? Thinking about getting one of those in a year or so.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

svinyard said:


> Sweet pic. Is that a Maxwell 24? How is the rear shock working for small bump sensitivity? How is the Snyper fork? Thinking about getting one of those in a year or so.


Its a 26 pre-production bike. I wish i could answer that for you but since I couldn't ride it and my boy can't articulate such nuances all I can go off of is watching how the bike reacted as he rode it. The suspension worked which at his 60lbs was great since coil spring based suspension flat put didn't work. The rear end tracked well and the fork absorbed rocky rooty terrain and kept him in line much better than his coil sprung hardtail. Thats about all I can ask for without being able to ride it myself to get a feel for the leverage ratio of the rear. Dialing the suspension for his low weight was pretty easy and he loved the bike. The fact he wanted to ride with us more often was good enough for me.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Hmm... problem is you never actually plan for accidents. A bit obvious but ...
The 3R or similar is great and I actually have one myself and planning one for Jnr.... but its not really a proper FF in terms of protection but miles better than no chin bar at all... 

He's currently got either a proper FF or a Bell kids helmet but the FF only gets worn at bike parks. (when he races kids XC he rides an even lighter "kids road" helmet but it's incredibly tame) 

I'm a great fan of the detachable chin .... but experience has taught me that crashes happen in the most unexpected of circumstances and a good number when you least expect them. (like someone said kids messing in a parking lot etc.)

We have a FF with similar gashes as the photo above that saved Jnr at best a trip to hospital ... and he walked (or rode) away from what would have been nasty through very nasty literally bouncing on rock on his knee pads and helmet for 20' until he hit a briar patch that stopped him. Where his thigh scraped the rock around the knee pads he has a scar a good 3" x 2". That was what accounts to a pretty bike forest sized bike park for the UK with uplift etc.. 

That was on the easiest DH run in the bike park... mostly I think over confidence...

A few months ago we were at another smaller "bike park" (no uplift) and it was blisteringly hot and he wore his non FF and I took off the chin strap... in fact in the morning I'd got my kneepads round my ankle...I was just following Jnr on a run they had created a double no big jumps and I was just following a 7yr old (not paying attention) and ended up planting the front wheel in a 1' deep hole pretty much exactly the length of my wheel. (The wheel wedged in so tight it had to be pulled pretty hard to get it out ) .. I ended up with a broken arm and a few thousand in dental work... 

I guess the point is in the first one above we would have had the chin guard on... but really only because of the rest of the runs we were doing.... but in the last one I took the chin guard off and in all honesty I'd probably have let him take one off as well. 

3 weekends ago however we rode a 20 mile route with a 2000' climb but then pretty rough descents (in fact its part of the Welsh national Enduro stages) and the Bell would have been ideal as we could have ridden up without chin guard then put it on for the mainly downhill half...

So I don't think it really replaces a proper FF for uplift days but its way better than an open face for mixed days...


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

FWIW, they now offer a DH rated version of the Super... so you can have your uplift day cake and eat it too.


----------



## hobiesmith (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks for the well wishes and i will get a bell super 3r. i was unaware of them till now. well now a week later he's toothless for the next few years. he looks older. anyways, today both my boys get new bikes. the older get a new bike and the toothless younger one inherits a bienn 20. both wearing full face all the time, lol


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Kingfisher2011 said:


> FWIW, they now offer a DH rated version of the Super... so you can have your uplift day cake and eat it too.


Wow... those are expensive!

Meantime I saw the 3R in small on 1/2 price and we bought that. 
It's not been properly tested yet.... (as in a big crash) but its fine for climbing...even with the chin guard on. Would still use a proper FF for DH uplift days but the 3R is now his main helmet


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Steve was the 3R local or online? If I could find one for < $150 like we did for Si's 2R, I'd pick up another for his brother for when he starts getting serious.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Kingfisher2011 said:


> Steve was the 3R local or online? If I could find one for < $150 like we did for Si's 2R, I'd pick up another for his brother for when he starts getting serious.


It was in the UK ... one of the Black Friday deals but from an actual (bricks and mortar) bikeshop ... .. (or the ones that look good are usually useless as they only have XXL or XXS etc.) In this case it was only Small.... available which was exactly what I wanted ...

they were also doing XT rear mechs half price... (which is how I found the Bell) .

I don't now about your side of the pond but they also had lots of Small's left over in the 2R when the 3R came out...and there are loads of deals on 3's without chin bar but then you're paying retail for the chin bar....

It seems to me they get supplied 1/3 each S/M/L and end up with more Smalls left over ??? (It was £99 so well under $150 at the moment)


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

That's how it is over here. Si's 2R was a discontinued color or something like that, so when the next model year hit the shelves we got it for like $125 vs. the usual $250'ish.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

hey guys, anymore input on the fox proframe vs the bell super, I am looking for most breathable full face for my 6 year old girl. thanks guys


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

StevePodraza said:


> hey guys, anymore input on the fox proframe vs the bell super, I am looking for most breathable full face for my 6 year old girl. thanks guys


I can't give specifics about the Fox but the Bell is very breathable. It's not FF protection but IMHO much better than a open but breath ability isn't much difference and to my knowledge the chin bars are the same size so are further out than a kids FF. 7nlike me 
Jnr can eat and drink without removing his super with chin guard

Jnr has a choice from a Bell Ff through the Stoker to a XC and he uses the Super for everything except full on uplift downhill. I would have saved money just buying the Super if I'd done that 1st and just had that and the lfull on full face"


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

No buying advice, but want to commiserate with the OP and others. I watched my son roll off some north shore and miss planting his face against a tree trunk by inches while wearing his "old" helmet. I went and bought him a Super2R the next day which he wears all the time, now.


----------



## mjbrox (Jan 6, 2005)

This is good, I found a full face that fit my youngest at 2 years old. He keep eating **** on his strider LOL 

My oldest has been rocking a full face motocross helmet but he gets to warm in it. I think i may get that Bell Super for both of them 

Her is a horrible story for yall, one day when the oldest was 4 i did not secure the tag along correctly and he ejected, landing on his head breaking his helmet. The result was a major concussion. He took me longer to get over it than him. At that time i researched all sorts of helmets and quickly learned that no helmet prevents concussions. While the MIPS may help, its not a 100% solution


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Fox is the better helmet as it is DH certified I think but I don't recall the stats. We never take off the chinbar so that is a none factor for our Super R. Fitment is important tho. Buy both and return the one that doesn't work best.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

IMVHO, the Super2R is a "faux" full face. Better than no chinbar at all, but not the same level of protection as a real FF helmet. I'd get the Fox if possible.

Regarding helmets, concussions and MIPS, et al., yes, helmets prevent skull fractures and lacerations, not concussions. That said, I was a MIPS skeptic, and then took my first real head shot with a MIPS helmet last fall. I didn't even notice hitting my head during the crash and was shocked when I took my helmet off and found it badly cracked. I think I'm a believer now. Since it has trickled down to low-priced helmets I don't see any reason not to buy a non-MIPS helmet now.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

> Fox is the better helmet as it is DH certified I think but I don't recall the stats.





> IMVHO, the Super2R is a "faux" full face. Better than no chinbar at all, but not the same level of protection as a real FF


Well the best helmet is the one being worn....
We use a proper FF for full on uplift assisted DH but there is no way he would do a 3000' climb wearing it... we take them off to cycle up the push-up if we don't get an uplift and that's only a 300-400' climb

When we do the route that is used for both DH and the Welsh Enduro but cycle up (3000') we wear the Bell because any chin guard is better than non... and there is no way we are carrying Helmets up that climb... even when its winter and below freezing we'd be down to short sleeve thin tops on the climb... and sometimes its a bit of a toss-up on putting chin guards in the bag and carrying warm clothes for when we get up.

If we shuttled (which is possible) to near the top I'd use the FF...


----------



## Staktup (Jan 21, 2016)

Six Six One Comp DH helmet; $40. Done.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Suggestions for a MIPS-equipped (or equivalent slip-plane system), <1,000-gram, XS/S FF that doesn't require selling a kidney to afford?


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

RMCDan said:


> Suggestions for a MIPS-equipped (or equivalent slip-plane system), <1,000-gram, XS/S FF that doesn't require selling a kidney to afford?


Here in the UK the Bell ( Stratas ) [oops that should be *Sanction* ] are a good buy .. but we have no sales tax on kids clothing making it much cheaper than the adult version

It's major feature is it's cheap enough to replace. It's not a full DH cert but its slightly lighter and you can replace it 3x compared to a Bell Full-9 .. and I don't want to be in the position of being influenced into judging a crash was ok and keep using a damaged helmet because of cost.

Although DH certs are fairly comprehensive they are largely based on adult weights... so it is a judgement call.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Problem is that your kid needs a DH rated helmet in guessing based on his ability. You can find a fix proframe for about 170. It fits my 6yro well.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

backcountry.com had a single XS Giro Disciple in a color he liked that they were apparently very motivated to get rid of, 40% off. Got MIPS, ASTM DH certified and kept both kidneys. It's probably over the 1-kilo mark (I can't find a weight listed anywhere), but guessing that it's not by too much. I'll weigh it when it shows up.

Edit: Just a hair over 1100 grams. Not bad.


----------



## eric0919 (May 19, 2008)

mjbrox said:


> This is good, I found a full face that fit my youngest at 2 years old. He keep eating **** on his strider LOL
> 
> My oldest has been rocking a full face motocross helmet but he gets to warm in it. I think i may get that Bell Super for both of them
> 
> Her is a horrible story for yall, one day when the oldest was 4 i did not secure the tag along correctly and he ejected, landing on his head breaking his helmet. The result was a major concussion. He took me longer to get over it than him. At that time i researched all sorts of helmets and quickly learned that no helmet prevents concussions. While the MIPS may help, its not a 100% solution


What did you find that fit a two year old?

My not quite two year old just chipped his front tooth on his Strider handle bars riding in the house today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

For a 2 year old try the Bell Super in a size Small - it tightens up the smallest of the breathable full face helmets - its sizing says it is from 52cm but it tightens up to around 48cm from what I have seen. 
If their head is smaller than that BMX helmets are the go - they make them down to very small sizes - Fox and THH are popular brands. The main thing is to ensure that they fit the childs head shape - cheek pads not too low and touching the face, chin strap in the correct spot (you should not be able to remove the helmet with the chin strap done up), doesn't move around when they shake their head hard in all directions.


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

Fly Racing Youth Small helmets are pretty small. My kids started out on Fly Racing Youth Medium helmets when they were 3-4.
FLY RACING YOUTH HELMET SIZE CHART
SIZE	INCHES	CM	HAT SIZE
SMALL	18.25 - 19.00	47 - 48	5 7/8 - 6
MEDIUM	19.00 - 19.75	49 - 50	6 1/8 - 6 1/4
LARGE	19.75 - 20.5	51 - 52	6 3/8 - 6 1/2


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

We've been very happy with our small 3R. Not a DH helmet perhaps, but neither is the rider. The chinbar is plenty solid for our chunky XC and the ability to go open face for neighborhood/greenway is super nice. It is surprisingly light as well.

I so wanted to find him a Boba Fett 2R...


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

dookie said:


> We've been very happy with our small 3R. Not a DH helmet perhaps, but neither is the rider. The chinbar is plenty solid for our chunky XC and the ability to go open face for neighborhood/greenway is super nice. It is surprisingly light as well.
> 
> I so wanted to find him a Boba Fett 2R...


Same here. Why would these helmets, assuming good fitment, not cut it for DH stuff for a 60lb kid? My 7yro has a Proframe that he uses for DH and everything (youngest is only 4 and has the 3r).

Yeah the storm trooper and Boba fet ones are too cool. Impossible to find at less than a premium tho on ebay.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

We started out with the Bell Sanction, light and cheap, and probably shouldn't have waited so long to replace it but got lucky with no bad crashes despite his eagerness to boost jumps and ride the gnar. In hindsight letting him ride A-line etc. on that helmet is not advisable. Recently upgraded him to a TLC D3 mips carbon, he complained it was heavy at first but getting used to it now except for the d-rings. He's small for his age, 8, but needed an adult medium. Photos of back in the day 6 years old and getting his first bike park laps, and last week hanging with Carson Storch.


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

My 7 years old use bell super 3r small and my 12 years old use medium DH helmet, it works amazing.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Nice bike! We just put the suntour fork on his old Meta HT 20. He loves it.


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

svinyard said:


> Same here. Why would these helmets, assuming good fitment, not cut it for DH stuff for a 60lb kid?


I agree...somebody a few posts back was claiming the removable chin bar wasn't up to the task. Way solid, IMHO.


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

svinyard said:


> Yeah the storm trooper and Boba fet ones are too cool. Impossible to find at less than a premium tho on ebay.


Aaaaand...boom.

We talked about them, I checked ebay, new small Boba 2R listed, which just ended with me sniping it @ $103!

Anyone want a good price on a red/black small 3R in great shape with one season on it?


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Ha no way. Congrats


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

Way.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Bumping this back up:

Are Removable Chin-Bar helmets as currently offered really suitable for Stryder shreddin toddlers? 

My little girl is just itchin to ride with me - and she just learned to walk a few months ago. Everytime she sees me on the bike she's trying to figure out how it works. 

Like her father, she's got a big noggin. 48CM at 15 months. 

I was thinking of getting the Giro Scamp MIPS Size Small, but if at least from the sizing numbers it looks like if she could fit the Scamp, she could almost fit the Super. 

I figure if she could fit it, I'd rock it without the face guard to help with weight until she start getting gnarly on the Stryder - that said, it'd still be pretty heavy (500+ grams) for a little body. 

Thing is, my wife has a Medium Super, myself a L/XL Super, and I can't imagine even a Small being anywhere near small enough for a toddler.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

My son is 9 and he wears a Fox Proframe, just like me. Expensive, but super light weight and it breathes beautifully.

He also has a Kali helmet, but its doesn’t breath nearly as much.

At the BMX park I see a lot of kids in DOT motocross style helmets, I just don’t see that as a great idea


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

PHeller said:


> Bumping this back up:
> 
> Are Removable Chin-Bar helmets as currently offered really suitable for Stryder shreddin toddlers?
> 
> ...


Most small helmets are probably too big for 48cm. Our experience has been that the chin bar is more useful for low speed falling over on cement than more extreme riding.

Bell shield seems like an OK compromise, but our longer term experience was that the cheaper pads inside didn't hold up and it wasn't quite small enough for heads <50cm.


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

PHeller said:


> Bumping this back up:
> 
> Are Removable Chin-Bar helmets as currently offered really suitable for Stryder shreddin toddlers?
> 
> ...


I'd run the chin bar as soon as possible on the strider. My son chipped a tooth on the handlebars/stem at about 18 months wheeling it around in the house... He got started on the strider at 14 months and took right to it. An adult small will probably be way too big, but they make tiny kids helmets. A kids small or XC bmx lid would probably fit.


----------



## carlhulit (Sep 13, 2005)

Anyone find good deals on a super? Looking to have my almost 3yo son start pedaling this summer and it seems like a good move to add the chin bar but its hard to find a good price on one.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Bell Sanction is offered in XS which they same is among the smallest full-face available. 

Still a bit big for a toddler, just in terms of weight.


----------



## nwa bike dad (Apr 21, 2018)

PHeller said:


> Bell Sanction is offered in XS which they same is among the smallest full-face available.
> 
> Still a bit big for a toddler, just in terms of weight.


Our just turned 3 year old wears an adult Bell 3r and it fits her fine. It is a little loose but it isn't like she's on double black diamonds. And it weighs less than virtually every kids helmet. You can take the chin bar off and convert it if you really want to.


----------



## carlhulit (Sep 13, 2005)

I am strongly leaning towards a super 3r mainly for the weight, I just with it wasn't more expensive than my trail helmets. I suppose it is still a lot cheaper than a trip to the ER or lasting damage.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

carlhulit said:


> I am strongly leaning towards a super 3r mainly for the weight, I just with it wasn't more expensive than my trail helmets. I suppose it is still a lot cheaper than a trip to the ER or lasting damage.


One note against the Super 3R and Super DH -- when I'd tried them on myself, I found the latches to be terribly uncomfortable when tightened appropriately. Specifically, they were centered over my Adam's apple and made it painful to look down.

The buckle on the Sanction is offset to the side, which avoids that problem (but requires carefully holding it aside while putting it on a toddler so that it doesn't get stuffed inside the helmet when pulling it on).


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

carlhulit said:


> I am strongly leaning towards a super 3r mainly for the weight, I just with it wasn't more expensive than my trail helmets. I suppose it is still a lot cheaper than a trip to the ER or lasting damage.


The 3R is widely available at discount. I've bought two (new) @ $130 (Jenson) and $100 (eBay), though that was 12-18mos ago.


----------

